# Penn 525 NOT magged!



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Greetings, I posted this question to this forum since it seems there are a lot of 525 mag fans here! I just picked up a Penn 525, but it is not a mag!!    It has a black anodized spool. Other than the obvious "No Mag" is this still a decent reel, or was I a fool for buying it??  Can it be converted to a mag at a reasonable cost?

Thanx in Adv.

Scott


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i didnt know they had metal spools, tohught they were graphite..


i mean, if u were gonna "convert" it to being mag, mide as well just get a regular 525mag and return the 525



Jesse


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea they made those*

They were included in the GS line of the penns...

525, 535, 545, and 555.

I used to have a few of the 525 GS's. Not to bad. 

I know BStarling knobby magged his.


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Used to have...*

So why did you get rid of the 525? Was it a performance issue? Brakes? Drag?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Haven't thrown the GS series 525, The 525 mag should have a wider range of control for varying conditions, plus the gold spool is a little easier on the thumb when  touching the spool flange to control the reel, versus a graphite spool which can burn your skin in a wink.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

525gs is still a good reel . More controlled than the 525mag yet still capable of over 200 yards casting . The spool is black anodized aluminum and it can be magged with a little effort but honestly with the end tension control available it's really not required .


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I sold the GS's*

I used the money for the 25 mags. I dont know that they were more controllable though then the magged reels. I would say the exact opposite. I didnt have problems with them though. You just had to run tension knobs tighter.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> I used the money for the 25 mags. I dont know that they were more controllable though then the magged reels. I would say the exact opposite. I didnt have problems with them though. You just had to run tension knobs tighter.



mmm, think what he said is they were more controlled (meaning not as fast running) as a wide open mag with a hint of side play, due to the use of the tension knob on the GS series. 

Sorry if I misinterpreted Conn, just my .02


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

All the GS reels have one large and one small bearing which makes them a lot more controllable with a suitable oil in the larger of the two bearings.

The GS spools are a combined spool and shaft hence end tension works.

The 525GS has four plastic brake blocks which also slow thing down when engaged.

The larger 535GS 545GS and 555GS all have two tiny plastic blocks?

BB


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*525 Brakes*

Yea, it has four brakes, in pairs. You can use 0, 2, or 4. Thanks to evryone for the input. I couldn't justify laying out the bucks for a new 525mag since I only get to the surf 2-3 times a year. So the $45 bucks I spent on the used 525GS seems like money well spent!:fishing:


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*brakes you say!*



Finfan said:


> Yea, it has four brakes, in pairs. You can use 0, 2, or 4. Thanks to evryone for the input. I couldn't justify laying out the bucks for a new 525mag since I only get to the surf 2-3 times a year. So the $45 bucks I spent on the used 525GS seems like money well spent!:fishing:


hOW TO ENGAGE AND DISENGAGE?TELL ME NO!


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Brake Adj*

There is an adjustment "wheel" attached to the left side of the spool. Just turn it to the desired number of brakes engaged.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Actually the brakes are inside of the reel there 4 spokes coming off the shaft and wit would have 4 little slidy things on the spokes..


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Right you are Digger! You have to pull the spool, or at least the end plate to make that adjustment!! I guess I shoulda mentioned that part:redface:


----------

